# Seeking career in Dubai



## Dawood4 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,

I am a South African citizen looking at migrating to Dubai. I have over ten years experience in finance particularly in strategic sales (management to exec - current employment is executive) in mortgage finance. Could anyone suggest good recruitment agents to approach or companies with similar fields with possible vacancies.
Also any advise on migrating there with a family... How's the process and the adjustment to lifestyle....?

Looking forward to some feedback
Thanks and regards 
D


----------



## a1junaid (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi there

jobs in UAE are as difficult to get as anywhere in the world nowadays. However, I would suggest you check bayt


----------



## bangloboy (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup good luck, jobs are hard everywhere these days - bayt is the best option to see availability. You can check with gulftalent as well. just google them.


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

Search for my posts. I have posted last week a list of websites where you can apply for job.

The fastest way to find a job is looking for a friend who can send your CV to the boss (referral).


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Dawood4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a South African citizen looking at migrating to Dubai. I have over ten years experience in finance particularly in strategic sales (management to exec - current employment is executive) in mortgage finance. Could anyone suggest good recruitment agents to approach or companies with similar fields with possible vacancies.
> Also any advise on migrating there with a family... How's the process and the adjustment to lifestyle....?
> ...


You don't migrate by the way, just obtain residency that is gone once you quit working. If you are trying to escape SA you might want a back up plan.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...any-good-recruitment-agencies.html#post879073

This is another thread regarding recruitment agencies, check it out


----------

